
Apple has finally embraced key-based 2FA. So should you - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1690028
======
dane-pgp
> A variety of sites that offer hardware-based 2FA don't work well or at all
> with Brave. While the browser works with Yubico keys, keys from Titan aren't
> supported at all.

So we've gone from "The website looks fine on my machine" to "The website
looks fine on my machine with the contents of my pocket".

~~~
jolux
It seems like Brave must have not implemented the standard correctly or
something though, I don't know of these problems in any other browser.

